
AppOnboard: Downloadless apps and next-gen chronological heat map analytics - loopyz
http://apponboard.com
======
apponboardinc
Looking forward to all the feedback here!

------
jzbruin21
looks intruiging. seems like it would be good for softlaunching apps. pre-0.1?

